# whooooohooooo



## TkdWarrior (Oct 11, 2002)

hey guys this is TkdWarrior...
m new peep around... 
lil introduction  m 21 yr old doin MA from last 6 yrs..
and arts TKD(but obvious), MT(stopped practicing) n Tai-chi
i hav heard too much about this board...?? so i m here...
any TKD guys around or i m lone warrior here...
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey there, you should check out the TKD section and maybe post your introduction in the general section where it says training partners.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## karatekid1975 (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey, I'm a TKD gal (not guy  LOL).


----------



## TkdWarrior (Oct 12, 2002)

ok cool there's TKD gal too... hmmm...
that's intresting... take my word i don't spar differently with gals than with boys.. 
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Seig (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TkdWarrior _
> 
> *ok cool there's TKD gal too... hmmm...
> that's intresting... take my word i don't spar differently with gals than with boys..
> -TkdWarrior- *


I do, I won't kick a woman in the testicles......


----------



## Kong (Oct 12, 2002)

> I do, I won't kick a woman in the testicles......


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TkdWarrior (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I do, I won't kick a woman in the testicles...... *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:    
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## karatekid1975 (Oct 12, 2002)

"ok cool there's TKD gal too... hmmm...
that's intresting... take my word i don't spar differently with gals than with boys.. 
-TkdWarrior-"

Coolness. I hate it when guys think they have to go easy on me because I'm a chic. I don't go easy on them (unless they are beginners), so they shouldn't with me


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I do, I won't kick a woman in the testicles...... *



He  lies! Seig will kick anybody, anywhere!


----------



## Seig (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *He  lies! Seig will kick anybody, anywhere! *


Visualizing a certain Teaxan:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Visualizing a certain Teaxan: *



Thanks! It's nice to be loved!

Ouch!


----------



## Seig (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Thanks! It's nice to be loved!
> 
> Ouch! *


But the picture did not attach...here is what went with that statement:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *But the picture did not attach...here is what went with that statement: *



Sir, you are awesome!:asian:


----------



## Seig (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Sir, you are awesome!:asian: *


You are a terrible liar, but thank you.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 13, 2002)

LOLOLOLOL


----------

